
AntiSpec pressures Mailchimp to work for free - cobychapple
http://antispec.com/hq/mailchimp
======
tzaman
This is just wrong. Making this kind of letter open make MailChimp look like
they are doing something wrong by charging for their services.

Not to mention their (antispec's) supporters are web celebrities that charge
$500+ per day for their work. They can show their true appreciation and donate
to the cause.

Hypocracy.

------
cobychapple
For a company that exists to stand up for people getting paid fairly for their
work, it seems hypocritical to expect the opposite from their suppliers.

